# Before , After Groom



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I did not get hair as straight as I wanted too but it will get straighter as i keep using my new dryer. We where letting her air dry so she had super curly hair.

PS its hard trying to take pictures with no one helping me LOL 

Before 









During/after her bath 


















after


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

after head shot 










She did so good with the dryer she just let me dry her with no fuss

I will get some better pictures outside I dunno why I even gave her a bath I plan to take her to the dog beach tomorrow LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You took great pictures by yourself. 

Roxy she is yummylishious! Such a pretty girl and beautiful color! I love this period of puppy growth.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

She is so beautiful! Love her ear leathers!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She looks so soft and fluffy, makes me want to throw my arms around her and hug her! She deserves a day at the beach for being such a good girl for the grooming.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

PURDY!!! You did good


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She's looking great!
Nice to see actual GOOD black pigment on a cream !

You will go far with this bitch  Introduce some actual quality into these reds, and beat some of these blacks and whites !! lol


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful girl!! And you did great with the pics by yourself.  She has great ear leathers.. love that!!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She looks wonderful Roxy, great job!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's looking mighty fine, Roxy. You must be in Heaven with this girl!!
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love that beautiful black nose. So glad to hear she is such a good girl for her groomings. I can't wait to see her long tail as it gets fluffy.
Wishing you both all the best!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

She is just gorgeous!!! Does she have a name yet? Love her....


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL GIRL ... she is growing so fast ! Her face is so much more distinct now and her coat is a lovely color. Puppyhood ... what a fun and special time.
Enjoy !


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is stunning. I feel sorry for her all wet. She's like, "Mom, please dry me now." LOL. I have dryer envy. She really fluffed up soft, and love her color!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone only 2 more months and the showing will begin ! 

She does have a name now hahaha Leila ( lee-la)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so pretty! I don't have teh patience to blow dry them - it takes long doesn't it?


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Roxy, LOVE the name choice. LEILA is a great call name. 
She already has a theme song ... by Eric Clapton :music:

Have you decided her "registered" name yet? 

Look forward to seeing her in the ring !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

i will see if I can get some one to take pics for me while I stack her !

I want to get some more video of her too her movement is so flashy the first video I posted I was not liking how her tail was being held but again that was her first day with me now it stands straight up when she gaits 

PS
She is already getting curly again lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> i will see if I can get some one to take pics for me while I stack her !
> 
> I want to get some more video of her too her movement is so flashy the first video I posted I was not liking how her tail was being held but again that was her first day with me now it stands straight up when she gaits
> 
> ...


_Wish I lived by.  I would love to do some video of her for you. I would love to meet her in person as well as you._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Roxy:

You know I always loved this pupppy girl you imported from day one.
Like what you did with her.. Are you keeping her in the scandinavian trim or a U.S. trim.. I noted last photo she is in a similar trim to the scandinavian one which by the way I adore !!
It is extreme but oh so flashy and pretty. I love to see a long necked dog with a short back looking smashing in the scandinavian trim,,,

We had a Swedish judge judge at the Alberta specialty and he demonstrated this trim and people went goo goo and ga ga over it and are now trying to see if it can be incorporated into the breed standard .

I HOPE it is not because it is VERY tedious and very hard to maintain. TOO much coat on legs and front etc.. the dogs can not enjoy themselves literally or play outdoors with so much coat on their legs and under their fronts. but I do love the scandinavian trim.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

She's beautiful. I love her color.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OH ,how pretty, PRETTY , *PRETTY * :beauty: !!!!!!! My...my !!!! Her expression is just priceless : )))))) !!!!!!! PLEASE DO post more photos and video-clips :dancing2: She looks so fancy and correct - I can not wait for you to start showing !!!! : ))))

I love her name : )))) , although it means "dark haired beauty" ; ). How do you pronounce it : ))) ??? It is usually pronounced "lei-la" in the country of origin but you mentioned "lee-la" : ) ??? : )))

Your grooming table is also so fitting for her : )))) - LOVE the color !!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Wish I lived by. I would love to do some video of her for you. I would love to meet her in person as well as you._


I would like to meet you also , If We start traveling more for show it could happen lol We are going to try to go to PCA next year.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Hey Roxy:
> 
> You know I always loved this pupppy girl you imported from day one.
> Like what you did with her.. Are you keeping her in the scandinavian trim or a U.S. trim.. I noted last photo she is in a similar trim to the scandinavian one which by the way I adore !!
> ...


Thanks Ora for the complements its weird having a well bred dog after getting Enzo. Don't get me wrong Enzo is a nice red boy but seeing How Leila is compared its almost like Night and Day lol I hope I can blend the two features I like in both Enzo and her to get what we want. 

I wont be keeping her in the euro trim because its not allowed in AKC. So she will be in traditional puppy clip. I agree I like the euro.scandi trim its very nice and flashy IMO.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> OH ,how pretty, PRETTY , *PRETTY * :beauty: !!!!!!! My...my !!!! Her expression is just priceless : )))))) !!!!!!! PLEASE DO post more photos and video-clips :dancing2: She looks so fancy and correct - I can not wait for you to start showing !!!! : ))))
> 
> I love her name : )))) , although it means "dark haired beauty" ; ). How do you pronounce it : ))) ??? It is usually pronounced "lei-la" in the country of origin but you mentioned "lee-la" : ) ??? : )))
> 
> Your grooming table is also so fitting for her : )))) - LOVE the color !!!!


You can pronounce it Lee-la or Lay-la lol 

Leila - meaning of Leila name


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She's too pretty Roxy! 

I wish I could of got her brother. My husband says I can if I want 5 dogs! Geez!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Such a pretty girl Rox! She's going to be fun to watch grow and develop.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Roxy:

I agree wtih Wishpoo I LOVE the name Leyla or Leila or Layla whichever but it is beautiful and I think it also suits her in a way.

I would pronounce it Leyla 

She was one of the puppies I looked at and was so impressed with when I saw her photos and I am glad you bought her and imported her in the U.S. 
She will produce for you what you need of this I am sure.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> *Thanks Ora for the complements its weird having a well bred dog after getting Enzo. Don't get me wrong Enzo is a nice red boy but seeing How Leila is compared its almost like Night and Day lol I hope I can blend the two features I like in both Enzo and her to get what we want. *
> 
> 
> Roxy:
> ...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> roxy25 said:
> 
> 
> > *Thanks Ora for the complements its weird having a well bred dog after getting Enzo. Don't get me wrong Enzo is a nice red boy but seeing How Leila is compared its almost like Night and Day lol I hope I can blend the two features I like in both Enzo and her to get what we want. *
> ...


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Confirming lack of quality red studs.

Like the name, btw! And she looks great!

Angulation on its way!!! 

Awesome move, girl! FANTA FANTA hee hee hee


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*I would have liked you to pm your concerns because as we all know info on this forum gets twisted because its like telephone the last person who gets the story will have totally different info lol This is what happened to my other thread *skye* thought I was going to breed un health tested dogs :wacko:

I would pronounce it layla but I had a GSD named Kayla I want her name to be different.[/QUOTE]*

Roxy:

Goodness I did not even think of what you are telling me here and I never felt that my post to you would be taken in ANY OTHER way other than what it says.
I am sorry if you feel I should of PM'd you but I dont see why my post would be taken in a negative way or to mean anything else but what I have said.

It is SO disconcerting and it saddens me to find out here that everything one says MAY be either used against them or against another member... This is not the purpose for being a member of this forum.

I for one honestly do not see how you can twist or warp what I have said. It is a comment made straight forward in an innocent and honest manner and never meant to ellicit such a defensive reaction.

I am sorry if I have offended you by making a public opinion of what my beliefs about breeding are. I merely responded to the statement you made in your post, quote: it is weired getting a "well bred dog" "after getting Enzo"

so what was I supposed to deduct from such a public statement which was made by yourself in reference to your boy ?

I merely responded to your comment. I am sorry if that offended you it was not meant to at all. You know that I have in fact encouraged you to purchase this lovely girl.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

> Roxy:
> 
> Goodness I did not even think of what you are telling me here and I never felt that my post to you would be taken in ANY OTHER way other than what it says.
> I am sorry if you feel I should of PM'd you but I dont see why my post would be taken in a negative way or to mean anything else but what I have said.


Anything can be taken Negative on PF ..... so some one will not think that Enzo is not good enough to breed to Leila ( which IMO he is a pretty good red dog) Enzo will be one of my foundation dogs If he passes his health test same with Leila. I think Enzo is a quality red dog. 



> It is SO disconcerting and it saddens me to find out here that everything one says MAY be either used against them or against another member... This is not the purpose for being a member of this forum.


 Again anything can happen here on PF 



> I for one honestly do not see how you can twist or warp what I have said. It is a comment made straight forward in an innocent and honest manner and never meant to ellicit such a defensive reaction.


My reply was not defensive I did not say I was breeding them You can get a blend of two dogs with out breeding them directly. Even if I do breed them who is it hurting ? I think it would better the red gene pool lol I also did not say Enzo was not a quality dog.( you misinterpret what I was saying)

I was explaining to you that we are going to be breeding reds and apricots (I hope you knew this) , there are only 5 red ch. in USA you said breed Leila to a nice quality stud. When you find one that is red or Apricot lmk there is not that many red dogs or apricots alone that are being bred well Hence why a few red breeders are showing and trying to improve on the color and conformation. The red studs I have found and like the pedigree you would probably not like at all..... My opinion of quality is going to be different from someone who breeds only white and black dogs. If I was breeding blacks or whites I would have never gotten Enzo. I hope that makes since to you.




> I am sorry if I have offended you by making a public opinion of what my beliefs about breeding are. I merely responded to the statement you made in your post, quote: it is weired getting a "well bred dog" "after getting Enzo"


 You can post all you want about how you would breed dogs but we are talking about reds and apricots I feel they are on another level and with the group of people I know we hope to get them on the same level as white and black standard poodles. If I bred Enzo to Leila it would not be making us go backwards we would be going forward since their is not a lot of show quality reds being bred. This is why a lot of reds look "pet" quality today people are just breeding reds to reds that have major faults and not even to akc standard. 

yes it is weird looking at Leila then Enzo. Enzo does not come from CH lines or well bred line MOST REDS do not so my statement is true to me. Leila is nice and she has a nice self stack she also regal. Enzo is a nice dog but he is not as nice as Leila, He is like Old school type of standard poodle. I am just telling the truth and being honest about my own dogs I see different type in Leila vs Enzo. I know what faults Enzo has and I know what Faults Lelia has 




> so what was I supposed to deduct from such a public statement which was made by yourself in reference to your boy ?


 explained above. I can say what I want about my own dogs can't I ? I did not say Enzo was crap and he should not be bred. 



> I merely responded to your comment. I am sorry if that offended you it was not meant to at all. You know that I have in fact encouraged you to purchase this lovely girl.


I do appreciate you opinion of Leila and it was your statements that made me get her 

No one was offended I just want to make things clear! again even if I did breed them I do not see any harm or anything bad going to happen. We managed to get a point on him in AKC and will continue to get more points on him and hopefully AKC CH.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ROXY:

It is my opinion that you are taking all this WAY OUT OF CONTEXT, and YES you are very much being on the defensive based on your numerous experiences with the OTHER sect on this PF.

As a result I no longer wish to debate this issue. I am not going to be reprimanded by YOU due to your fear of what the OTHER sect may think/say/view/judge your dog (or you ) as

Anytime you post anything about your girl and/or Enzo, you will no longer get a reply from me, as I see now that anything I MIGHT say can be taken in a negatieve way by you again strictly due to your fears of what OTHERS may think of you and/or your dog.

This has GOT TO STOP. This unproductive war between the red sects is ludicrous and so frivolous it makes others on this forum uncomfortable as well as uneasy.

I am certainly not here to be reprimanded by YOU due to your fears and apprehensions about other opinion on this forum.

In a nut shell, I have no time or patience for this nonsense anymore, you will never hear from me or any of my opinions in regards to your dogs, period.

I hope my aforementioned decision will make it easier for you to post your opinions without being responded to by me. 

Wonderful, so the solution was found.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

My reply was not defensive I did not say I was breeding them *You can get a blend of two dogs with out breeding them directly. [/COLOR

Roxy:

May I know how can a breeder achieve getting a BLENDING OF TWO DOGS WITHOUT breeding them directly which I assume you mean... together.

Would like to decipher this very promissing breeding equation. So please do share.*


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> ROXY:
> It is my opinion that you are taking all this WAY OUT OF CONTEXT, and YES you are very much being on the defensive based on your numerous experiences with the OTHER sect on this PF.


Can you blame me ? look at what happen when I merely posted a picture of leila at 6.5 weeks old .... a lovely thread turn into a hot mess because a few people have their own issues. Then I have you sending me crazy emails about stuff I had no clue about. I also told you my history via email and it looks like you don't believe me one bit which is fine. 




> As a result I no longer wish to debate this issue. I am not going to be reprimanded by YOU due to your fear of what the OTHER sect may think/say/view/judge your dog (or you ) as


 me either 




> Anytime you post anything about your girl and/or Enzo, you will no longer get a reply from me, as I see now that anything I MIGHT say can be taken in a negatieve way by you again strictly due to your fears of what OTHERS may think of you and/or your dog.


 Thats fine Ora I don't really care I am sick of people getting all crazy on me for no reason especially when you misinterpreted what I was saying. If you think I am mad at you or being defensive so be it hwell::fish:



> In a nut shell, I have no time or patience for this nonsense anymore, you will never hear from me or any of my opinions in regards to your dogs, period.


 I don't care its not that serious Ora and you are getting mad for no reason lol 

There is no war against red breeders on here I am one person and I am not a breeder yet.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> My reply was not defensive I did not say I was breeding them *You can get a blend of two dogs with out breeding them directly. [/COLOR
> 
> Roxy:
> 
> ...


*

you can go ahead and PM me for the last time ..... but i doubt you will you rather keep posting publicly just like the others in my first thread about Leila ......

you have a nice day Ora I am not mad at you in any shape or form you can be mad at me but I don't care nothing was said to hurt you or your feelings this is the internet and the way people read things are taken to the next level when it does not even need to go there.*


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Roxy:
PLEASE lets not do this.

You did sound as though you were reprimanding me and this was offensive to me to say the least.

So yes, I did get upset at you and it was obvious in my post.

I am NEUTRAL , I do not ever take sides and I will not.

I listen to you and I listen to them and I dont make up my mind because it is NONE of my buisness.

If someone wants to PM me that is fine but I will never divulge what the pm. was all about as this is just not my style and never will be. Discretion is paramount.

I want you to know that your email in response to my breeding thoughts was insulting to me or at least this is what I felt like.

If you had no intention to offend me then I am sorry if I misunderstood your intent.

Can we start over again, I really never wanted to be against you and for them or for them and against you..

I DO NOT pick sides, I never will.. I stay out of it and I am respectful to them as well as to you since the wars here do not concern me and never did.

So please Roxy, lets end it and go on as we did... Peace ??


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:idea:
:hug:
:grouphug:


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*PM*

PM PM PM

It's like afternoon tv on here sometimes.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SO true,  but at times necessary to air confusions and misunderstandings, as long as it is done in a civil ,polite and curteous manner there is no harm done.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> This is what happened to my other thread *skye* thought I was going to breed un health tested dogs .


I never said you where going to breed from un tested dogs.
I said that your new pup was from untested parents and you never said anything to make us believe otherwise.
I know the parents are HD tested but what about the rest ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Winnow said:


> I never said you where going to breed from un tested dogs.
> I said that your new pup was from untested parents and you never said anything to make us believe otherwise.
> I know the parents are HD tested but what about the rest ?


umm ok ? no one mention your name lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Roxy:
> PLEASE lets not do this.
> 
> You did sound as though you were reprimanding me and this was offensive to me to say the least.
> ...


I accept your apology Ora , I am sorry if I sounded defensive I was not trying to insult you, I feel like you insulted Enzo so My defense is going to go up just like when you though Cole was being talked about on here. 

No hard feelings ok


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Roxy talking to you is like talking to a brick wall.

Also why are you getting all offended when all Ora is trying to do is give you advice.
You say that you are not breeding Enzo and Leila, but then you say you are doing it, its hard to keep up.

And I think you where talking about the people who ruined you older thread I guess that would be me by asking simple question about her parents health testing. Just like you do with everyone else. 

:doh:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

hwell:


Winnow said:


> Roxy talking to you is like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> Also why are you getting all offended when all Ora is trying to do is give you advice.
> You say that you are not breeding Enzo and Leila, but then you say you are doing it, its hard to keep up.
> ...


 thanks for you kind words My girl is a beauty isn't she 

Back to topic. what part of the dog should I start blow drying first ? The head ? I tried to get the curls out of her top knot but I dried it last


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Roxy,

I squeeze out any excess water then use the high velocity dryer over the whole dog to get the moisture out, then I use a stand dryer to fluff and straighten. If you don't have a stand dryer you can use your own blow dryer on a low heat setting (while brushing) and that should straighten the curls. I do their legs first then the body then the head (I don't know if this is the correct way but it works out well for me). She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> Back to topic. what part of the dog should I start blow drying first ? The head ? I tried to get the curls out of her top knot but I dried it last


WHAT? You want to know how to dry a dog? I thought you knew everything!

It sure seems that way when people try to give you advice.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Interesting you ask. I took a different route today. I let the head and legs fairly wet, just wiped lightly with a towel. I started on the body today - its the largest part. Then I went to the legs and onto the head. I did however use a spray bottle to make the head wet again as it had dried some. I would rather re-wet the head then the entire body, so this seemed to go pretty well. (my first time brushing and drying the entire body straight)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

COLOR="Blue"]* I am sorry if I sounded defensive I was not trying to insult you, I feel like you insulted Enzo so My defense is going to go up just like when you though Cole was being talked about on here. *[/COLOR]
No hard feelings ok [/QUOTE]

Roxy:

You totally missed my point and post all together. 

Please go back and review YOUR OWN WORDS about your boy Enzo, anyone would of understood it to mean the way I did.

No offence, but if you do NOT wish someone to even have an inkling that you do not appreciate or admire your boy the same you you like and admire your new puppy , then please do not make such comments. As this under the belt comment about Enzo emmanated from you no one else and certainly not from me.

I would not put down someone's dog and if you notice when there is a discussion and people ask personally to have others on the forum diagnose, discuss, dissect and grade their dogs conformation I STAY OUT OF IT.

But if you outright remarked in a SUBTLE negative way about your dog's quality I merely responded to your opinion of the dog, nothing else.

Everyone on this board knows I do not belittle or insult people and even though I speak my mind and do not mince my words , I have a way of delivering my message so that it does not insult or denigrade another.

It is not what one says but how they say it that matters.

You know Roxy, you could be nicer and maybe than people will view you in a different light. For example your SARCASTIC comment to Winnow was not called for. 

She tried to explain to you that on one hand you are saying you will not breed them together and on the other hand you change your tune and say you will.. and she is right it is matter of fact confusing.

I have no bone to pick with you or the other RED SECT (LOL as I call it).. To me this total he said she said waste of time and energy that could be chaneled into other areas that are more constructive and we can learn from. 

When I grade my own puppies I WANT to know the good AND THE BAD AND UGLY, I do not get offended if another breeder or my handler will ever tell me, Ok Ora, sell them all as pets, the litter didnt Nik.... 

I go on from there learn what not to breed to whom and choke it to a mistake... but I do not take your aproach and get offended at the SLIGHTEST suggestion that YOU (ONLY) feel has put your boy quality down.

I merely responded to what YOU SAID in your post nothing else and gave you my advice and what I would do in your case in respect to Enzo given YOU were the one to convey to us that he is NOT of the quality of your imported girl.

If I am wrong in my aforementioned assumptions, then please correct me and I will stand corrected.

I re-iterate once and for all.. I was not out to insult you, I was merely sharing information with you and others which I found worked for me in my breeding program and I had hoped you would take it as such, but unfortunately you did not.. A perfect example of how breeders and would be breeder develope a condition called Kennel blindness.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Roxy,
> 
> I squeeze out any excess water then use the high velocity dryer over the whole dog to get the moisture out, then I use a stand dryer to fluff and straighten. If you don't have a stand dryer you can use your own blow dryer on a low heat setting (while brushing) and that should straighten the curls. I do their legs first then the body then the head (I don't know if this is the correct way but it works out well for me). She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thanks for the info I actually did her by sides lol I started on the left side of her then the right and head last.

The dryer I have does produce heat but it has no heating element to a set temperature. It just heats up I think more when I turn it on full blast


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*what part of the dog should I start blow drying first ? The head ? I tried to get the curls out of her top knot but I dried it last[/QUOTE]*


Roxy :

A show coat puppy or adult you always start blow drying the shorter parts , meaning the parts that are scissored . 

i.e. the area where you would later on put the rosettes, the chest, the underbelly, all that have short coat.. then you graduate to the longer parts and last to the top knot and ears.

At least this is what I was taught to do by my handler. Hope this helps.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> *what part of the dog should I start blow drying first ? The head ? I tried to get the curls out of her top knot but I dried it last*





Roxy :

A show coat puppy or adult you always start blow drying the shorter parts , meaning the parts that are scissored . 

i.e. the area where you would later on put the rosettes, the chest, the underbelly, all that have short coat.. then you graduate to the longer parts and last to the top knot and ears.

At least this is what I was taught to do by my handler. Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ora , I will try that tonight most likely we wil shave her again and I probably have to give her another bath too


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

While we are on the subject of coat upkeep and care, can someone who has experience with the 4 horse power blaster give me advice how to blow dry as to not mat the long show coat.

What angle should the nozzle be held and at what length from the coat 

When I blow dry the show coat the force of the dryer twists the ends and it can mat on me at times.. I am so exasperated because of this.

My handler told me that there is a "method" to knowing how to blow dry with the force dryer, I did not master it yet.

Anyone here has good advice on how to do it from their grooming experience and usage of the power dryer ?

Thanks


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I usually started with the top area, tail, neck, head, front area, sides, then legs... haha, doesn't seem to be the conventional way!

Another way Roxy, is to spray a water mist over areas to keep them damp, and stop the hair drying curly.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> While we are on the subject of coat upkeep and care, can someone who has experience with the 4 horse power blaster give me advice how to blow dry as to not mat the long show coat.
> 
> What angle should the nozzle be held and at what length from the coat
> 
> ...


OMG I know exactly what you are talking about ! I was yelling at my sister for drying Enzo like this a while back. I kept telling her lets ask someone to show us how to blow dry , because he was getting matted up after his bath from the dryer. 

when We went to A breeder/handlers house she had her assistant dry Enzo but we did not watch really closely because we where in the kitchen. :doh:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> While we are on the subject of coat upkeep and care, can someone who has experience with the 4 horse power blaster give me advice how to blow dry as to not mat the long show coat.
> 
> What angle should the nozzle be held and at what length from the coat
> 
> ...


I use the force dryer to dry them and then a stand dryer to finish the head and brush the rest out.

You can take the force dryer up close to a short hair but with the long hair you have to be careful not to get too close if you see the hair twisting inside you are too close.
Thats about it...

I use this method, I don't do it from a certain angel or anything just watch how close you get to the coat 

I start with the short hair and do ears and head last.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Winnow, I will do as you say.

So from what I understand it is the distance that is crucial in the coat not twisting and matting when you use the force dryer ?

You then also force dry the top knot and neck hair??? and then do the rest with the stand dryer ? 

Thanks.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=roxy25;122079]OMG I know exactly what you are talking about ! I was yelling at my sister for drying Enzo like this a while back. I kept telling her lets ask someone to show us how to blow dry , because he was getting matted up after his bath from the dryer. 

when We went to A breeder/handlers house she had her assistant dry Enzo but we did not watch really closely because we where in the kitchen. :doh:[/QUOTE]*


Roxy:

yes it is very tricky and you must know how to use the forcedryer or you can cause severe matting and damage to the show coat. this is why many handlers tell their clients not to upkep long show coat this way as they can do more damage than good.

Cole has such thick profuse wiry coat that it takes me (and he has only 1 inche of coat length all over) 2 hours to dry him with the Blaster imagine, by the time I am finished to dry his coat he is STILL damp at the roots. 
At times I feel like shaving him all down with a 7 but then I re think my decision and continue force drying himhwell:


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

With the force dryer try constantly adjusting your distance from the coat. Short hair closer - the longer the hair the further back.

You want the hair stretching from the force of the air, but in one direction - if you are too close the ends snap - closer even and twists occur - even knots.

Also remember to hold position until the hair dries and then move to another area. I section some of the surrounding hair, just to "part" through it with the air, and then come back to the area that I dry...and move on.

Shortest hair first - but just after that I will jump to my neck hair. Don't like for it to dry and start to curl before I get to it.

Finish with the stand.

These days it is taking us about 3 - 4 hours.hwell:

Hope that helps.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, I dry the shortest hair first, as it will dry naturally the fastest so i want it fluffed up properly BEFORE it drys naturally. Then I just generally work from one end along the side and down the other side. lol!

And yes, it's the distance that makes a big difference in forming the knots. Next time you are using teh force dryer on longer hair, sit there and pay close attention. Start a good foot away from the coat, blowing straight at the body, you can see the hair blowing straight out in all directions. Slowly move the nozzle in closer and watch the ends of the hair that is blowing outwards; they start to curl in at the tips. The closer you get to the skin, the more the ends of the hair curl back in on itself as they are also being blown by the air. It's that curling in that will then flick about and tangle. You can do this carefully without it tangling just to see what I mean exactly, and when you realise what is happening it's a lot easier to avoid it!!!

The other thing you can do to hold the nozzle closer is to hold the nozzle at an angle to the skin, so the air is blowing across the skin rather than at right angles directly into it. Not sure how much sense that makes, but say if I was holding the nozzle of the force dryer up at the withers, I would be holding it say an inch or two away from the skin but pointing more towards the tail rather than at the withers where the nozzle is positioned. At an oblique angle the dryer doesn't cause the hair to fold back on itself so much so you can blast bits out a little easier. You still need to be careful though as if you move it at the wrong angle it'll flip that hair back in to knot up again!! I use this method if I am trying to blast a tangle out a bit at the base, and then go back out to a distance to continue drying more.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Thanks Winnow, I will do as you say.
> 
> So from what I understand it is the distance that is crucial in the coat not twisting and matting when you use the force dryer ?
> 
> ...



I do the top knot and neck hair with a stand dryer and also go ever the rest of the dog with the stand dryer after it is almost dry just to get the hair more straight.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> *Hope that helps.*






Nola:

Thanks alot, yes it sure helps.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow said:


> I* do the top knot and neck hair with a stand dryer and also go ever the rest of the dog with the stand dryer after it is almost dry just to get the hair more straight.*





Good idea Winnow... I didnt think of doing it.. I just go through them with the comb.

The 4 horse power blaster really straightens the coat from the root up so I never had to put the stand to work.. 

What type of force dryer are you using and is it a 4 horse power or less ?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Leila! Love it. BTW.... I always dry the shortest hair first. This means: belly, bracelets, jacket, neck, topknot.

I'm excited to follow Leila's career.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so nice and fluffy - how long did it take?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pamela said:


> so nice and fluffy - how long did it take?


I am not really sure how long it took I was not looking at the time. I think maybe 40 mins ? She would keep sitting so I had to make her stand. I also had to use one arm to hold nozzle and her head and in my left hand the brush lol I need to buy a holder soon.

Thanks for the Tips everyone Enzo and Leila will get a Bath today. I will tell my sister the info.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

She is VERY pretty Roxy!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy Roxy she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it possible to use only a HV dryer such as Metro's Master Blaster?? I don't have a stand dryer... And am planning to buy the MB.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

A force dryer is fine. It's all I ever use. A stand dryer is generally only worthwhile on a show coat to really straighten and *streeeatch* that coat 100% straight. I never bother fluff drying with a stand dryer for Paris, the force dryer/HV works fine for my purposes.


----------

